# What to take....



## Pegleg (Oct 24, 2012)

I am going duck hunting and was wondering what you guys recommend putting in my gear bag to take to the blind.  I have already packed a loaf of bread, some corn and several duck calls.  I have seen two episodes of Duck Dynasty so I think I am pretty proficient at calling.  

Seriously, do any of you have a checklist of things that you put in your gearbag prior to going out?  I am just getting started in duck hunting and thought you guys might be able to help me out.


----------



## chet1725 (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's my advice for what it's worth. Since your new to the sport try to buy your battery powered equipment so that it all uses the same size batteries. (Flash lights, decoy accessories, camera, etc.)
Having to find and carry multiple sizes of batteries will fill a blind bag in a hurry. I myself prefer AA and use rechargables to save $.


----------



## Town2Small (Oct 24, 2012)

Head lamp. Calls. Shells. Hand held flashlight. Pair of gloves. Extra choke tube. Screw in Climbing step to hang my bag up. TOILET PAPER. That's what's in my blind bag on a short trip. Bare minimum for me.


----------



## wray912 (Oct 24, 2012)

Calls, shells, lights, therma cells and extra butane and pads, zip ties, pliers, knife, and gun cleaning supplies


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Town2Small said:


> Head lamp. Calls. Shells. Hand held flashlight. Pair of gloves. Extra choke tube. Screw in Climbing step to hang my bag up. TOILET PAPER. That's what's in my blind bag on a short trip. Bare minimum for me.



This was the first thing that I thought of..........Especially if you are gonna stop at WH on the way!!!

If not you might have some scattered, smothered, covered in you waders


----------



## Pegleg (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks!!  Toilet paper wasn't even on my list.  Although now I am a little bit concerned about the other people who will be in the blind with me.  Hope they bring their own tp!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Water proof bag of dry clothes, fire starters, food


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 25, 2012)

in my blind bag... toilet paper, calls,  shells, facemask, facepaint, batteries, crackers or some other snack, tree step, jerk rig, water or gatorade, my dove stool attached to the top, and an extra can of copenhagen...


----------

